# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Handrail timber for Kids fort

## KRS

I'm building a multilevel kids fort in the backyard.
It's a construct and design.
(you start building and design as you go) 
Handrails,  I have the horizontals 140*45 (overkill but it fits better)
But I'm unsure what timber to use for the verticals?? 
I envisiged a square timber but would a dowel be better?? 
I don't want to pay through the nose but I'm not cheapskate either?? 
Help?? 
KRS

----------


## brynk

gday ksr
it depends on what the uprights will do - is it to stop the kids getting through the gap, acting as a baluster? is it to support the handrail itself? both? 
how far is the handrail spanning between supports? is the handrail to protect against a drop, if yes then you would need some kind of restraint against outward pushing forces as well as merely supporting it vertically; do you want the uprights to contribute to this support as well? 
regards brynk

----------


## KRS

Yes its to stop the kids from going through.
Also is fall protection, deck heights are 500, 1000 and 1500 
I am only spanning 1500 with handrails so its not needed for support
Top and bottom rails are 140*45 vertical bolted to posts, slightly overkill
Height will be 1000 so vertical span will be 860-900 
I'm after (I think) a square (TP?) thats fairly small and won't bow too much 
Total lineal m is approx 9m so I'm hoping not too expensive as this fort has already set me back $1400 and still to add monkey bars,swings and of course a firemans pole. 
KRS

----------


## brynk

gday ksr 
if you went for a round option, drilled 40mm into the top & bottom rails at 150 centres...
1500/150 = 11, x 3 levels = 33 lengths at 1000 - 100 (top) - 100 (bottom) = 800; or about 27 metres overall 
i notice you mention total of 9 l.m's so im guessing your handrails are 2x 1500 long, therefore 27 becomes 54. this option may be priced competetively with the  square members being fixed, would require less cost in terms of fixings but probably more time doing the fixing.   
food for thought, r's brynk

----------


## Moondog55

Perhaps second hand pool fencing?? 
Or a plywood panel with holes cut in various shapes, 12mm ply is plenty strong.

----------


## oohsam

Ply wood is not water proof though......

----------


## Moondog55

I was under the impression that no wood was waterproof and that was what paint for, true tha ply tends to delaminate after a while but my bird boxes are good for at least 15 years using marine ply unpainted

----------

